# CA Surveying and Seismic Exam Results



## kareem

I took both the seismic and surveying exams in July. I found online that the results are usually released within the first couple of weeks of the following month. Can anyone confirm this and is anyone else waiting for their results?


----------



## Lora86

kareem said:


> I took both the seismic and surveying exams in July. I found online that the results are usually released within the first couple of weeks of the following month. Can anyone confirm this and is anyone else waiting for their results?


I took the survey exam in mid-July and I’m also waiting for the results, I really hope it’s the first week of august!


----------



## Lora86

kareem said:


> I took both the seismic and surveying exams in July. I found online that the results are usually released within the first couple of weeks of the following month. Can anyone confirm this and is anyone else waiting for their results?


I got my July 2022 survey exam results, good luck!


----------



## Joshm

Lora86 said:


> I got my July 2022 survey exam results, good luck!


Did you get your results from the Board or Prometric? I got a pass notification from the board about surveying but nothing from Prometric like I did for Seismic.


----------



## Lora86

Joshm said:


> Did you get your results from the Board or Prometric? I got a pass notification from the board about surveying but nothing from Prometric like I did for SeisI got


----------



## Lora86

I got the survey pass results from the Board and confirmed via the Connect BPELSG portal. I have not taken the seismic exam so I wasn't aware Prometic gives out the results. I would assume both results via the Board


----------



## ksingh0804

kareem said:


> I took both the seismic and surveying exams in July. I found online that the results are usually released within the first couple of weeks of the following month. Can anyone confirm this and is anyone else waiting for their results?


Usually, for a survey, the result comes in the first week of Thursday. It also depends on when the last day of the exam was.


----------



## CAPLS

Joshm said:


> Did you get your results from the Board or Prometric? I got a pass notification from the board about surveying but nothing from Prometric like I did for Seismic.


All exam results for California state exams come directly from the Board.


----------



## Lora86

CAPLS said:


> All exam results for California state exams come directly from the Board.


^ that's what i thought


----------

